# Like New Browning X Bolt 7mm-08



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

For Sale is a Like New Browning X bolt in 7mm-08 with bedded olive synthetic stock. Comes with 2 piece scope bases which I think were Warne, but can't remember for sure. I have the box it came in, manual, and lock.

I bought this a year ago at Sportsmans Warehouse for around $725, sighted it in, shot a .75" group with 120g Sierras Pro Hunters. Shot an antelope in a 1 hour with 1 shot in WY. Maybe 20 shots total through the rifle, cleaned 2 times from the bolt with bore guide. Pretty light gun, not much recoil, had a 12 year old 70lb new hunter shoot it and recoil didn't bother him at all. He had about a 1" group at 100 yards. Trying to get $575 for it, but open for reasonable offers. Located in Utah county. PM for phone #.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Have any pics you could upload?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Here are a couple pics, doesn't come with the scope.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a 1yr old win 101 o/u, 28", if you will leave the scope on it how about a trade?


----------

